
Climate for Angel Investing Continues to Look Bleak  - daveambrose
http://blogs.wsj.com/independentstreet/2009/03/31/climate-for-angel-investing-continues-to-look-bleak/
======
pg
This is yet another of those studies that's completely misleading because it's
mostly about angels investing in restaurants etc. Startup investing is a tiny
fraction of angel investing.

~~~
il
Actually, the article talks about "the number of accredited angel investors –
who tend to be angels who join organized angel-investing networks and invest
in high-growth start-ups that go on to win venture capital". Sounds like a
tech startup to me. This makes sense in this economy- even wealthy investors
have less disposable income to spend on high-risk investments.

